# Inventando Seguridad Anti-Cortadedos



## FBustos (May 26, 2009)

YouTube - Invento Impresionante

Como pueden ver (si es que ya no lo han visto), este invento puede llegar a tener muchas aplicaciones.
Comenten.


----------



## rash (May 26, 2009)

Está bastante bien si es efectivo y fiable al 100%, si es así, pues entonces que todas las máquinas de corte lo implanten y se conseguirá un pasito más en el complicado camino de la prevención de riesgos laborales...
..saludos


----------



## unleased! (May 26, 2009)

hummm, con la salchicha se ve que es efectivo pero, ¿como te aseguran que funcionará igual de bién con un dedo real?
Lo que me parece un enigma es el como detecta que lo que corta es madera o es carne. ¿Y si tienes guantes puestos pierde eficacia? Yo tengo una sierra circular de ese estilo y la verdad es que te puede cortar la mano entera sin darte cuenta.
*Los sensibles mejor que no lean esto, puede que les revuelva el estómago:*
Yo me corté dos dedos , bueno mas bién unos raspazos lindos con el disco girando por la propia inercia (el motor lo acababa de apagar) y las sierras no producen cortes limpios como pueden ser los de un cuchillo si no que el golpe que produce cada diente de la sierra al girar rápido te va arrancando trozos de carne, de 3mm de ancho mas o menos (el grosor del diente). Con que te golpeen 5 dientes es suficiente para destrozarte un dedo. A mi me salvó bastante que el disco le faltaba poco para parar, si llega a estar el motor en marcha...   Los cortes de la sierra, como dije, son cortes muy sucios que no solo cortan la piel, también arrancan carne y os puedo asegurar que el dolor es realmente insoportable (se me puso la cara blanca). Tuve digamos "suerte" que me quedó la carne colgando, la volví a colocar "en su sitio" y curó sin dejar cicatriz, bueno algó de cicatriz quedó pero no es visible a simple vista. Desde entonces no acerco la mano a la hoja ni loco, miro siempre donde pongo mis deditos, quedé bién escarmentado. Me fué el mejor remedio para ser precavido. Mi padre se cortó también otros dos dedos, pocos días después teniendo tan buena suerte como yo teniendo unas heridas sin ser grave. Tanto el como yo sangramos como desgraciados.  
Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (May 26, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Tuve digamos "suerte" que me quedó la carne colgando, la volví a colocar "en su sitio" y curó sin dejar cicatriz


Eso si que nunca lo había oído.


----------



## electrodan (May 26, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> hummm, con la salchicha se ve que es efectivo pero, ¿como te aseguran que funcionará igual de bién con un dedo real?
> Lo que me parece un enigma es el como detecta que lo que corta es madera o es carne. ¿Y si tienes guantes puestos pierde eficacia? Yo tengo una sierra circular de ese estilo y la verdad es que te puede cortar la mano entera sin darte cuenta.


Aparentemente (no soy demasiado bueno con el Inglés), la piel induciría cargas electrostáticas, que serían detectadas y se accionaría el freno. Con guantes no funcionaría, pero una vez te rasgara el guante, e hiciera contacto con la piel, supuestamente se frenaría la cierra.
Tengan en cuenta, que estamos dando por supuesto que el video no es un falso. ¿Alguien puede confirmar esto? Creo que si un diente te tocara el dedo, te lo heriría gravemente, por mas que sea solo uno. No creo que el freno actúe tan rápidamente. Si esto fuera real, sería un ejemplo mas de como se aplica la tecnología para fines benéficos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 26, 2009)

Excelente invento, y que mejor que verlo en cámara lenta cumpliendo su función.

YouTube - SAWSTOP in TimeWarp


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2009)

un piquitin *de humor negro  *, no lo tomes a mal   


			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> hummm, con la salchicha se ve que es efectivo pero, ¿como te aseguran que funcionará igual de bién con un dedo real?
> Lo que me parece un enigma es el como detecta que lo que corta es madera o es carne. ¿Y si tienes guantes puestos pierde eficacia? Yo tengo una sierra circular de ese estilo y la verdad es que te puede cortar la mano entera sin darte cuenta.
> *Los sensibles mejor que no lean esto, puede que les revuelva el estómago:*
> Yo me *corté dos dedos *, bueno mas bién unos raspazos lindos con el disco girando por la propia inercia (el motor lo acababa de apagar) y las sierras no producen cortes limpios como pueden ser los de un cuchillo si no que el golpe que produce cada diente de la sierra al girar rápido te va arrancando trozos de carne, de 3mm de ancho mas o menos (el grosor del diente). Con que te golpeen 5 dientes es suficiente para destrozarte un dedo. A mi me salvó bastante que el disco le faltaba poco para parar, si llega a estar el motor en marcha...   Los cortes de la sierra, como dije, son cortes muy sucios que no solo cortan la piel, también arrancan carne y os puedo asegurar que el dolor es realmente insoportable (se me puso la cara blanca). Tuve digamos "suerte" que me quedó la carne colgando, la volví a colocar "en su sitio" y curó sin dejar cicatriz, bueno algó de cicatriz quedó pero no es visible a simple vista. Desde entonces no acerco la mano a la hoja ni loco, miro siempre donde pongo mis deditos, quedé bién escarmentado. Me fué el mejor remedio para ser precavido. Mi padre se cortó también otros* dos dedos*, pocos días después teniendo tan buena suerte como yo teniendo unas heridas sin ser grave. Tanto el como yo sangramos como desgraciados.
> Saludos.



una familia con gusto por el sistema octal (8 digitos)  mas que el decimal quizas ?


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2009)

hablando seriamente el sistema si no hay engaño es buenisimo. debe tener ciertas caracterisitcas supongo , como que el disco de corte y el eje no deben estar a tierra ya que hacen de "sensor" al detectar algo de el dedo (conductividad, descarga electrostatica o lo que sea) .
respecto de velocidad de deteccion no problem en lo que a electronica se refiere pero la velocidad de la mecanica es impresionante.

se ve en el video que el sistema de frenado SE DESTRUYE , como el chasis de un auto absorve el impacto , asi que , un falso disparo por un error o que sea sensible el sistema de deteccion generaria un parate en la maquina bastante importante.
igual supongo que es un prototipo y se puede modificar ese sistema de frenand por algo que no se destruya.

muy bueno.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2009)

Simplemente IMPRESIONANTE.

Supongo que ahora las estadistiacas de accidentes laborales tienden a bajar un poco.{¿}
Ahora, no se ustedes, pero no seria capaz de probar con mi propio dedo si la maquina sirve. Se supone que es para cuando ocurra un acidente.

Cuanto costara el invento?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Simplemente IMPRESIONANTE.
> 
> Supongo que ahora las estadistiacas de accidentes laborales tienden a bajar un poco.{¿}
> Ahora, no se ustedes, pero no seria capaz de probar con mi propio dedo si la maquina sirve. Se supone que es para cuando ocurra un acidente.
> ...



no, ..que con el dedo !
no visste el video ...........hay que ser guapo de verdad :
si queres probar tenes que probar con tu salchicha !


----------

